

Stop treating your phone like a pocket watch - yanofsky
http://qz.com/48284/stop-treating-your-phone-like-a-pocket-watch/

======
dnos
Not on topic, but HOLY CRAP that is an annoying website. Slyly "inserting"
pages in your browser's navigation history as you scroll down is clever, but
it's a sure-fire way to piss off a reader! I thought I had just blanked out
for some period when I clicked the back button expecting to come back to HN
and saw a whole history of pages I had supposedly visited.

Never mind the horrible user-experience when the site takes a few seconds to
load the next page and halts your scrolling...

/rant

------
bediger4000
Dear Quartz Grumpy Writer: Jump up my butt. I will treat my phone as I please,
and it pleases me to have very accurate time kept on it. I am not a slave to
fashion or to Your Grumpiness, who isn't royalty, and thus cannot decree what
I do with my possessions.

~~~
yanofsky
Dear HN snarky commenter,

My point is not that you shouldn't use your phone how you please, it was that
the current state of technology forces us to use them in a manner consistent
with a pocket watch. There's a reason people dont use pocket watches anymore.

As I point out, some electronics makers are future looking enough to see the
value in a wrist worn device. I'm also pointing out that over time multiple
devices tend to combine into fewer devices, and we should advocate for one of
those devices to be similar to a watch. It's a proven form factor, just like
pocket watches are a disproven form factor.

~~~
Evbn
Pockewatches were never disproven as a former factor.

